# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Sony Picture Motion Browser

## IMPERIAL

*Sony Picture Motion Browser*



*Описание*
Программа для работы с видеокамерами фирмы Sony (просмотр фото/видеофайлов), передача видео на компьютер, а также USB-драйвер для них же.

Picture Motion Browser, простая в использовании программа для ПК, берет на себя тяжелый труд по организации самой большой медиаколлекции. Как только она установлена, происходит индексация цифровых фотографий и видео, находящихся на фотокамере Cyber-shot и жестком диске вашего ПК.

*Особенности*
*Скрытый текст**Простой и легкий поиск*
Просмотр по календарю сортирует фотографии и видео по дате: он помогает увидеть, что вы делали в конкретную дату. Или же вы можете просматривать папки по названиям, например: "Свадьба" или "Рождество в Новой Зеландии".

Давно уже не было так просто найти нужную папку. Picture Motion Browser автоматически отслеживает и находит клипы и фотографии, с отметкой "Избранное". Также вы можете искать фото и видеофайлы с отметкой "Семья" или "Путешествия".

Щелкните фотографию, где изображен человек, и нажмите "Поиск лиц". Picture Motion Browser мгновенно находит другие фотографии и видео, на которых изображен этот человек. Вы также можете искать пейзажи, групповые снимки или снимки с улыбающимися людьми.
А если у вас есть устройство GPS Sony, вы можете увидеть свои снимки и видео на онлайн картах Google.

*Делитесь впечатлениями*
Picture Motion Browser позволяет записывать фотографии на диск или отправлять их по электронной почте друзьям всего парой движений мыши. Файлы автоматически сжимаются перед отправкой, чтобы они не занимали много места. Так же просто отправлять фото и видеоклипы на файлообменные сайты в сети.



> *Образ оригинального диска Sony Picture Motion Browser v3.0.00*

----------


## Родя

Ребят помогите,нужен Picture motion browser.Если у кого есть или знаете,где скачать можно,то подскажите.

----------


## dh16

Picture motion browser-  http://depositfiles.com/files/lmurp38pn

----------


## aleksey-61rus

Ребят подскажите где скачать программное обеспечение
   Picture motion browser
очень благодарен,всем спасибо огромное кто помог!!!

----------


## loschilov

Образ оригинального диска Sony Picture Motion Browser v3.0.00. Пароль на архив hdr-sr12.После установки программы, все апдейты с оффсайта ставятся в лёгкую! Прилогается обложка диска.
http://depositfiles.com/files/kw0dbpyzt - обложка диска
http://depositfiles.com/files/j6l7shavq - 1 часть 190мб
http://depositfiles.com/files/hixjeeg3y - 2 часть 190мб
http://depositfiles.com/files/a8evms7bh - 3 часть 10мб

----------


## Ioshpa

> После установки программы, все апдейты с оффсайта ставятся в лёгкую! Прилогается обложка диска.


спасибо за ссылки,

только во всех 3-х частях один и тот же файл заархивирован... или я что-то не понимаю..? нужно их соединить? а как ?

_Добавлено через 1 час 30 минут 5 секунд_
ААА, получилось.. оказывается образ диска нужно было записать на диск! хе-хе)) и потом с него устанавливать ))

----------


## sithius82

Большое спасибо! Я уже с ног сбился разыскивая эту штуку, ибо SPUDownloadManager не помогает ни в каком виде (Win 7 x64, присоединял, правда, DSC-H7).

Так ... вот уже и всё расстроилось ... :( Не может он подцепить фотокамеру .. хотя, естессно, оно было заточено под видеокамеру. 

Что можете посоветовать для установки под фотоаппарат ? 
(точнее, где взять, ибо SPUDownloadManager не работает, а все остальные выпускаются только в виде обновлений)

----------


## oldnick

надо установить 3.0, потом установить обновление. 
скачать можно здесь - http://support.sony-europe.com/dime/...GB&f=PMB_V4210

----------


## GennadyB

> Образ оригинального диска Sony Picture Motion Browser v3.0.00. Пароль на архив hdr-sr12.После установки программы, все апдейты с оффсайта ставятся в лёгкую! Прилогается обложка диска.
> http://depositfiles.com/files/kw0dbpyzt - обложка диска
> http://depositfiles.com/files/j6l7shavq - 1 часть 190мб
> http://depositfiles.com/files/hixjeeg3y - 2 часть 190мб
> http://depositfiles.com/files/a8evms7bh - 3 часть 10мб


Спасибо, у меня старая камера DCR-DVD703E...Ничего с ней не работает. Попробую этот SPMB :)

_Добавлено через 1 час 22 минуты 59 секунд_
Не работает...Пишет подсоедините камеру, у меня появляется USB MOD, а далее "Не удается подтвердить связь с камерой и т.д.". Не знаю что и делать :(

Помогите!

----------


## tolmachev_aa

Подскажите, пожалуйста, можно ли установить PMB не имея совместимого оборудования от SONY (камера, фото и т.д.)?

----------


## Saash-san

> Образ оригинального диска Sony Picture Motion Browser v3.0.00. Пароль на архив hdr-sr12.После установки программы, все апдейты с оффсайта ставятся в лёгкую! Прилогается обложка диска.
> http://depositfiles.com/files/kw0dbpyzt - обложка диска
> http://depositfiles.com/files/j6l7shavq - 1 часть 190мб
> http://depositfiles.com/files/hixjeeg3y - 2 часть 190мб
> http://depositfiles.com/files/a8evms7bh - 3 часть 10мб


Хоть и дата ссылки, откровенно скажем,: не "вчера", но все работает!!! Спасиб!!!:)

----------

